# Happy BIrthday, roksmith!



## monty (Mar 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday, fellow smoker! Ain't birthdays great? It is YOUR day and no matter what you eat....no calories. No matter what you do, uhhhh, within some sort of reason, its OK! Hope your day is way cool and all you want it to be!
Happy Birthday!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## buzzard (Apr 1, 2006)

yea happy birthday.  drink and extra 6 pack for me!!!


----------



## roksmith (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks all

I got to spend my birthday having some quality time with my smoker.
ABTs, Fatties, Brats....all good stuff


----------

